# JuiceDefender AOSP helper installation and CM7.1 for Mesmerize



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

I have tried doing the installation 3 times with no luck. Has anyone that has JuiceDefender been able to get it to install? I feel like I may be missing out on some cool battery saving features.


----------



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

Here is a screenshot of my log.


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Please use development sections for releases only.


----------



## dB Zac (Oct 10, 2011)

i have juice defender running fine with cm7. i cant be much help since it installed and runs like it should


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

Green Power free is a great alternative and actually works!

I was having the same issue then I switched. Be sure to check it out!


----------

